# Mightiest ships horn ever



## needadditionalinformation (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone could help me identify an extraordinary ships horn or the ship it was on.

About 20 years ago, I was working on the old ships on the San Francisco waterfront, near Aquatic Park, when a car carrier (PCC or PCTC) ship sailed in and blew her horn / whistle. She was roughly between the Golden Gate bridge and Alcatraz island, and the sound echoed off the Oakland Hills, off the bay side of the Marin headlands, and a third time, off of the hills of San Francisco. I was not the only one who heard this, it wasn't my imagination, and it got everybody's attention. I had never heard anything like this before or since.

It was a very low frequency, totally free of any raspiness or distortion. The US NAVY's Nimitz aircraft carriers were still around the bay back then, and this ship's horn was far more impressive than their whistles.

She had a grey hull, maybe a white superstructure. She was quite large, even for one of those ships, and the colors made me think that she was a K Line ship, but she was a bit rusty, which made me doubt Japanese ownership.

The sound of the whistle was extremely loud, low and clear. No rasp, roar or scream to it. If anyone else heard it elsewhere, I'm sure they remember it too.

So I'm wondering if this rings any bells with anyone. If you know which ship, or even for certain which line was known for using such a horn, I'd love to know. If you happen to know specifics on the make and model of the horn, that would be even better!

Like I said, I've heard the whistles on the US "supercarriers" and the Iowa cass battleships (whistle= steam I was taught) repeatedly, and they didn't even come close to this thing. I'm figuring the production of such a horn had to be a very deliberate effort, and may be more widely known of accordingly.

Thanks!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Phew! That's difficult to answer. As far as I know every ships whistle is different, so an expert, after hearing it might be able to tell you.
I suggest that you go to the port authority, and give them the time, date, place and description and they might be able to help. After 20 years there's a good chance that the vessel is now scrapped. though.
The loudest one I ever heard was the Queen Mary's, she had three (One of which is now installed on the Queen Mary 2) The Whistles on the original Queen Mary had to be toned down after they broke windows in Southampton prior to her maiden voyage.
Good luck with your search


----------



## garratt15a (May 14, 2011)

The 'United States' was known in Southampton as having the loudest steam horns, when blowing all 3 together... Bloody brilliant sound !

Andy


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

needadditionalinformation said:


> I'm wondering if anyone could help me identify an extraordinary ships horn or the ship it was on.
> 
> About 20 years ago
> Thanks!


GM OM/OG

I wonder if what you heard was an infrasound soot blower and not intended as whistle (17-30Hz). I have not heard one for real and 35 Hz is about the lowest most of us can hear as a sound. It sounds like a good idea (no pun intended) but the only reports I have had are negative.

At least by 1990 the frequencies of ships whistles was regulated by IMO ('72 colregs) according to length (Google: colregs sound signals frequency). Lowest frequency (70-200 Hz) and loudest assigned to vessels above 200 M. 

David V


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

QE (1) & QM whistles so it was said that they could be heard 10 miles away, but when we passed each other in the Atlantic 2or 3 miles apart you could not hear them, only saw steam coming from them. The QE whistle was a Tyfon operated at 250 psi.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

When I was at school at Carisbrooke, near Newport in the centre of the Isle of Wight, on a summer's day with the windows open, the Cunard Queens could be heard clearly blowing their siren as they passed through the Solent, about 7 or 8 miles distant.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

The most tuneful whistle I ever heard was from the Julio Cesare (Lloyd Triestino Lines, I think). This was in the 50's and the sound echoed all round Montevideo. It wasn't especially low, but was a Pavarotti of foghorns.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

There used to be a manufacturer of ship's sirens at Stanmore in Middlesex, UK. I went there once decades ago to witness a test that was performed in an acoustic chamber. The name of the company escapes my memory now. Does anybody know the firm, and is it still in production?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I remember passing forward to take my trick as lookout in fog, and nearly being slammed to the deck by the strength of the horn - every time it happened. Nothing nice to say about it! (Jester)


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

I certainly agree with comments regarding the United States - quite something to witness her departures. On the Thames, The Arcadia and Orsova probably gave the best account of themselves. As to distance, wind direction, ambient noise and absorbant properties of the locale all have a part to play. I remember reading that five miles was generally a good distance but as pointed out above, seven or eight was not unusual. Tankers in the channel could be heard at distances circa 10 miles or so from St Margarets Bay in the right conditions.


----------



## Kolby (Jun 27, 2008)

Of course somebody has already stated this, but ive always understood Queen Mary's (I) horns to be the loudest, one (or a few of) which weer reconditioned and installed on Queen Mary 2. I cannot answer for Queen Elizabeth (I) or United States, as I have never read anything as to the outstanding effects of the loudness of their horns/sirens.

Thanks & Merry Christmas,
(Its been a while) Kolby Hurt


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

I have always understood that merchant ship whistles were tuned to two octaves below Middle A. 
Anyone else heard this?
Tried it on the piano, sounds about right.

Derek


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

vectiscol said:


> When I was at school at Carisbrooke, near Newport in the centre of the Isle of Wight, on a summer's day with the windows open, the Cunard Queens could be heard clearly blowing their siren as they passed through the Solent, about 7 or 8 miles distant.


The Cunard queens were blowing...WHAT!!!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Cunard Queens were blowing the Cunard Cowboys of course! (Jester)


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

A bit off topic, if you will excuse me, but I'm sure some "deckie" will know the regs. regarding a ship at anchor in fog...fog horn up fwd has to be sounded but also a "separate and distinctive" sound has to be generated aft. This sticks in my mind because we had a big brass gong on one ship which was belted every few minutes whilst at anchor in fog off R'dam.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> A bit off topic, if you will excuse me, but I'm sure some "deckie" will know the regs. regarding a ship at anchor in fog...fog horn up fwd has to be sounded but also a "separate and distinctive" sound has to be generated aft. This sticks in my mind because we had a big brass gong on one ship which was belted every few minutes whilst at anchor in fog off R'dam.


At anchor, a bell forward and a gong aft.
The whistle was used when underway.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Chris Isaac said:


> At anchor, a bell forward and a gong aft.
> The whistle was used when underway.


Ah, yes...I remember now. Dead right and thanks.(Applause)


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I believe the Shieldhall has one of the whistles from the 'Old' Queen Mary. I was on her going up Southampton Water when we passed the QE2 who sounded a siren in greeting. The Shieldhall replied with a massive blast of sound from her steam whistle. The QE2 then used a whistle in response but it wasn't quite up to the sound of the old one.
I was reminded of this because I have just been 'playing' with the website of The Merchant Mariners of Wight and I have a ship's whistle which sounds on opening the home page. I can't quite remember how or where I found the noise but it sounds like a big ship. If you want to listen go to merchantmarinersiw.org.uk


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Good but not one of the original Queens - not deep enough for those.


----------



## garratt15a (May 14, 2011)

NoMoss said:


> I believe the Shieldhall has one of the whistles from the 'Old' Queen Mary. I was on her going up Southampton Water when we passed the QE2 who sounded a siren in greeting. The Shieldhall replied with a massive blast of sound from her steam whistle. The QE2 then used a whistle in response but it wasn't quite up to the sound of the old one.
> I was reminded of this because I have just been 'playing' with the website of The Merchant Mariners of Wight and I have a ship's whistle which sounds on opening the home page. I can't quite remember how or where I found the noise but it sounds like a big ship. If you want to listen go to merchantmarinersiw.org.uk


Hi Ted and all,
I was involved with the restoration/steaming and crewing of Shieldhall from day one of it's preservation and can assure you that she does not have a horn ( Tyfon ) off the old QM. 
She still has her original 6" organ pipe steam whistle, and a No.3 Syren ( Navy type-Whoop Whoop ) both made by Stevens & Struthers.
The new QM2, does however have one of the original steam horns off the old QM. This now runs on compressed air, but has a steam injection to make it look 'real'..........Hope this clears things up for you.
Regards from New Zealand.
Andy


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

garratt15a said:


> Hi Ted and all,
> I was involved with the restoration/steaming and crewing of Shieldhall from day one of it's preservation and can assure you that she does not have a horn ( Tyfon ) off the old QM.
> She still has her original 6" organ pipe steam whistle, and a No.3 Syren ( Navy type-Whoop Whoop ) both made by Stevens & Struthers.
> The new QM2, does however have one of the original steam horns off the old QM. This now runs on compressed air, but has a steam injection to make it look 'real'..........Hope this clears things up for you.
> ...


Thanks for that Andy - it sounded pretty good anyway - you did a fine job.


----------

